# Que feriez vous ?



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

De retour avec mon soucis concernant le sommeil.
J'ai demandé aux parents d'aller voir un ostéopathe car la petite ne dors toujours pas et surtout elle hurle dès qu'elle se réveille même chez elle.
J"avais demandé de garder un rythme c'est à dire de réveiller la petite à 7h15 voir 7h30 pour qu'elle puisse faire une sieste vers 9h30, le papa me dit oui pas de soucis.
Mais malheureusement le matin les parents vont l'a réveiller à 8h pour me l'amener à 8h30.
Évidemment elle ne veut pas dormir mais se frotte les yeux à 11h mais moi je vais à l'école et les parents le savent.
Donc le repas elle hurle et balance tout 
Elle va au lit mais dort 30 à 45 minutes et hurle.
Elle ne dort pratiquement pas au mieux 30 minutes dans la journée.
Je vais la chercher et j'essaie de la recoucher au premier signe mais rien à faire elle ne veut pas dormir et hurle.
Elle reste avec moi mais chouine et hurle et arrive à me réveiller un gros dormeur.

Exceptionnellement hier elle était chez elle et ce matin on ose me dire ah hier elle a bien dormi 1/2 heure le matin et une 1heure 30 l'après midi.

Même les petits en ont assez de l'entendre.
Je ne suis pas entendue et je suis à deux doigts de démissionner car je suis à bout.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour..

Le problème vient peut-être(sans jugement) que vous voulez imposer VOTRE rythme à cette enfant et à ses parents. En tant que parent je n'apprécierait sûrement pas que l'on m'impose chez moi des horaires pour mon enfant.
Tout cette tension l'enfant le ressent.
Je n'ai pas suivi l'autre post quel âge à cette enfant ?


----------



## ElisabethSom (15 Décembre 2022)

Ah ben moi j'aurais démissionner depuis longtemps.
J'estime ne pas avoir à supporter des hurlements à longueur de journée ,  il en va de ma santé mentale avant tout, ce métier est déjà assez pénible comme ça.


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

je pense que moi aussi j'envisagerait sérieusement la démission. 

Sans jugement d'un côté ou de l'autre.
Tu as un rythme avec tes accueillis et tes contraintes inhérentes à l'école et au trajet.
Les parents savaient bien en signant avec toi que leur enfant devrait plus ou moins s'approcher de ce rythme si les parents n'aident pas en ce sens, cela va être très compliqué pour l'enfant déja qui est au milieu, toi et les enfants en accueil;


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988, elle a 13 mois et c'est comme depuis le début.
Je n'impose rien mais je n'ai pas qu'elle en accueil.
Au contraire je suis à l'écoute du rythme des petits mais lorsqu'ils deviennent plus grand, le rythme est le même pour tous et ça se passe très bien.


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

J'ai en accueil un autre bébé qui a presque 5 mois et tout se passe bien.
Elle dort et boit bien.
Elle va a la sieste lorsqu"elle en a besoin et tout se passe bien.
Elle peut venir presque 12 heures chez moi certains jours et je peux dire qu'elle n'a aucun problème avec mon rythme .


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Bon, on a déjà beaucoup débattu sur ce cas, tu as beaucoup essayé de choses parmis les conseils des collègues.

Je crains qu'il va falloir se rendre à l'évidence qu'il vaut mieux "passer le bébé" plutôt que d'aller au burn out.

J'aurais dans ce cas une discussion avec les Parents pour leur dire que j'atteins ma limite. Que leur bébé a peut être besoin d'un environnement avec moins d'enfant pour arriver à se calmer, se poser? Une AM qui n'a pas besoin d'aller à l'école le midi, le soir pour être au plus près de son rythme à elle? Que je leur recommande de me chercher une remplaçante avant que je ne jette moi même mon tablier. S'ils trouvent ils pourront alors engager la rupture pour simple retrait d'enfant et je m'engage alors à tenir jusqu'à la fin du préavis. Mais s'ils ne se dépêchent pas alors je ne gage pas qu'ils se voient une date imposée si c'est moi qui démissionne.
Pour que ça se passe bien j'éviterais les écueils du genre "votre bébé est insupportable, vous ne faites rien pour m'aider" et autres récriminations car il n'est plus temps de leur faire entendre ce que tu attends d'eux concernant leur bébé. Aujourd'hui ce qui compte c'est de regler ce problème.

Surement une semaine de vacances arrive bientôt et fera du bien à tout le monde.

Courage.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bien sûr qu'un rythme peut être imposé je l'ai toujours fait et çà n'a jamais posé de problèmes à mes PE ! général encore une fois elle impose le réveil de cette petite à ses parents afin de pouvoir mieux gérer son sommeil chez elle c'est qd même pas compliqué à entendre ... nous avons plusieurs enfants en accueil et le rythme est donné rapidement sinon c'est l'anarchie !!! de plus les PE connaissent les déplacements de l'ass mat depuis le début du contrat ! alors si vous ne touchez pas d'ARES de pôle emploi démissionnez ... parce que des réflexions comme "chez nous elle a bien dormi" grand bien leur en fasse çà ne passerait pas avec moi et je l'aurais très mal pris !! réveillez les autres petits non franchement mieux vaut arrêter car vos autres PE vont vous tomber dessus si leur enfant ne peut pas se reposer comme il le faut à cause de cette braillarde en tout cas là pour le coup en tant que PE je n'apprécierais pas !!! agissez rapidement ...


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
perso je ne réfléchis pas pendant 50 ans je leur explique clairement que moi j'ai atteints mes limites, qu'en pleurant elle empêche tout le monde de dormir et que ce n'est tenable pour personne par conséquent il va leur falloir me trouver une remplaçante très vite car ma lettre de démission sera envoyée très rapidement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

Ben dėsolėe Angèle  mais non,  jamais je n'imposerais à mes employeurs des heures de coucher et de réveil pour leurs enfants. 

Oui, j'entend la souffrance d'Emilie, mais étant donné que le problème est là depuis le début, ce n'est sûrement pas du tout les horaires de réveil matinaux qui posent problème. 

l'enfant et  nous ams nous nous adaptons les uns aux autres, lentement mais sûrement pour oui avoir un rhytme ensemble. Mais celà ne se fait pas' du jour au lendemain. 
Je ne conçois même pas l'idée de dire à mes employeurs ici c'est sieste à 9h30 donc le bb sera réveillé au plus tard à 7h30 ! C'est violent, et surtout intrusif ! 

Ce sont quand même eux les parents des enfants, chaque famille à ses priorités ses modes éducatifs et ce n'est pas à nous d'imposer CHEZ EUX ceci ou cela pour que tout s'harmonise chez nous comme on le souhaite.


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Général la petite lorsqu'elle se réveille tôt vers 7 h passe une meilleure journée chez moi car elle a un rythme.
Je n'ai pas demandé, j'ai suggéré !
Depuis le début j'en parle aux parents, je suis patiente.
Pour ne pas qu'elle pleure ou plutôt hurle trop longtemps lorsqu'elle était bb ses parents allaient la promener en poussette.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Et bien si justement Emily dit bien que la petite passe une meilleure journée qd elle se réveille plus tôt vers 7h ce qui est compréhensible ! et oui elle a été très patiente mais les autres PE peuvent aussi se retourner contre elle si leurs enfants sont réveillés et ne se reposent pas normalement ! et bien sûr que cela ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain mais là çà n'a qd même que trop duré la petite aurait déjà dû avoir son rythme si les PE entendaient ce qu'Emily "suggère" je ne pense pas que ce soit violent comme vous dites c'est plutôt les parents qui ne sont pas à l'écoute de l'ass mat et des besoins de leur enfant ... on travaille main dans la main et là clairement Emily n'est pas entendue donc bye bye !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

Oui donc c'est l'endormissement qui pose problème pas les heures non ?


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Encore une fois Emily, il faut arrêter de tourner autour du pot. 
Tu n'en peux plus.
Ton rythme, tes besoins par rapport aux autres enfants ainsi que les scolaires que tu vas chercher ou ramener ne s'harmonisent pas avec les besoins de cette enfant et de sa famille. Il faut donc raisonnablement arrêter là.
Je suis assez d'accord avec ce que dit Metal et c'est aussi pour cette raison que je n'ai jamais accepté, pas même pour mes enfants à moi, de faire des déplacements ente midi et deux, mais ceci est un autre débat. 
Avec les autres enfants ça se passe bien  mais pas pour celle ci. ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé dans TA limite à toi en tout cas donc il faut prendre une décision pour le bien de tous: le tien, tes autres accueillis mais également cette enfant qui ne doit pas passer de bonnes journées à hurler ou chouiner toute la journée. 
Ton projet pedago ne lui correspond pas, point final. 
les prochains entretiens tu insisteras sur ce qui est important pour toi: que l'enfant devra pouvoir s'adapter à des siestes imposées, ainsi si ça ne correspond pas aux besoins de cette famille elle passera son chemin et zou.
Il n'y a pas de jugement de valeur juste bien établir les besoins de chacuns pour voir s'ils sont compatibles, à quel point est on prêt à s'adapter les uns aux autres.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

Et pourquoi ne pas faire venir la puer pour faire un petit point sur ce qui peut être mis en place ? 

Vouloir à tout prix imposer un rhytme à l'enfant et à ses parents non , tu le vois c'est inutile.

Vous êtes toi, la petite et les parents en conflit larvé ce qui est improductif. 

Si tu ne te sens plus en mesure d'aider cette enfant ou si tu penses qu'elle n'est pas en mesure de s'adapter à ton rythme alors oui il est prudent d'arrêter.


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Pour l'endormissement pas de soucis elle s'endort tout de suite mais au bout de 30 minutes elle se met à hurler et ne veut plus dormir.
J'ai beau expliquer, recommencer le rituel rien à faire.

Le matin pas de sieste lorsqu'elle se réveille à 8h.
Une visite chez l'ostéopathe et peut être aurions nous des réponses 🤔


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

L'ostéopathe peut apporter des réponses ou pas ! Ils  ne sont pas magiciens.

Si tout se résolvant ainsi ce serait super mais....


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

J'ajoute que j'ai souvent eut des PE qui en entretiens me demandaient justement si je faisais ce genre de deplacement entre midi et 2, préférant l'AM qui ne le fera pas pour garantir de preserver les besoins de son bébé... perso je comprends la question d'autant plus que je valide...


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

La petite est chez moi plus que chez ses parents 45h et encore ils voulaient 50h mais impossible maintenant.
Le soir ils rentrent comme elle est HS , elle va au lit et ensuite la réveillent pour lui donner à manger.
Et son rythme là, il est où ?

j'ai toujours fonctionné comme ça et aucuns soucis, je ne vais plus à l'école à 14h pourtant jusque juin j'y allais et jamais eu de soucis alors que les enfants devaient allaient à la sieste bien plus tard.


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Dès le premier entretien les parents connaissent comment je fonctionne, ils savent que je vais à l'école.

Si ça ne leur convient pas, ils peuvent aller ailleurs.
D'ailleurs je leur ai demandé d'aller voir d'autres collègues, et ils sont revenus vers moi.


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

Vous dites tout le temps  : ''je n'ai jamais eu de soucis''.

Et bien là oui , il y a un problème ; cet enfant ne se fait pas au rythme qui vous convient et déstabilise votre organisation et les autres enfants.
Cet enfant ne s'adapte pas à vous ? au rythme que vous avez ? a t elle un soucis se ''santé'' ? etc le fait est que vous ne n'en pouvez plus, et que cela vous épuise.
Mais vouloir à tout pris qu'elle dorme comme les autres, au même moment que les autres, etc cela ne fonctionne pas, cela ne lui convient pas .
Ma fille a toujours dormi par tranche de 20 à 30 min ; par contre ce qui est sur c'est qu'elle n'en ''souffrait'' pas, elle n'hurlait pas toute la journée ; 
Elle ne doit pas hurler toute la journée avec ses parents.... enfin on n'en sait rien .
Mais je suis plutôt d'accord, pourquoi ne pas exprimer vos interrogations auprès de votre référente de PMI pour vous apporter de l'aide après avoir vu cet enfant et son comportement.

Sinon, il n'y a pas 36 solutions ; être honnête avec soi même et reconnaitre qu'on ne peut plus accompagner cet enfant ( c'est pas un signe de faiblesse, au contraire) en rester là.


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Donc tu as prevenu mais ont tenté quand même.
Moralité il te faut prendre la decision qui s'impose aujourd'hui.
Et comprendre la prochaine fois qu'une famille insiste malgré que tu ne le sens pas (puisque tu leur a recommandé d'aller ailleurs), de refuser le contrat. Faire confiance à ses antennes. Tu savais que ça n'irait pas mais tu as quand mêmle essayé car ils ont insisté... je comprends mais...
Ca ne m'est pas arrivé souvent mais ça m'est quand même déjà arrivé de refuser même si j'avais pourtant besoin financièrement... c'est difficile car une famille qui insiste c'est dure de dire non et tellement flatteur en prime...
Bref... il faut arreter ce contrat qui te fait tourner en bourrique: fais le pour toi, pour cet enfant, pour les autres accueillis.


----------



## B29 (15 Décembre 2022)

@Emily 
Chez nous, nous n'avons plus le droit d'aller chercher des enfants à midi et de les ramener à l'école. Car certains enfants arrivent très tôt donc mangent vers 11h30 et vont dormir vers 13 h voir avant. Et ça, la puer lors de mon renouvellement me l'a redit. 
Pour mon organisation, c'est vrai que je l'applique depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Griselda je demande aux futurs parents d'aller voir d'autres collègues et de ne pas rester sur leur premières impressions.

Elle n'a pas insisté pour travailler avec moi, 
Ils ont fait leur choix.
Ils savaient où ils mettaient les pieds et comment je travaille ainsi que le nombre d'enfants que j'accueille.

Cette petite a le droit de ne pas vouloir dormir et pourtant elle en a besoin puisqu'elle se frotte les yeux et ronchonne.
C'est une petite qui hurle très souvent et chez ses parents aussi puisque le papa m'en à parlé


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

J'en ai parlé à ma puéricultrice très tôt.
Elle m'a conseillé et m'a dit que je faisais ce qu'il fallait.


----------



## piwonski (16 Décembre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> "Le matin pas de sieste lorsqu'elle se réveille à 8h."


Vous demandez aux parents le matin "à quelle heure s'est réveillé votre fille?" 
Les profs à l'école nous le demande ? Non... 
C'est une question qui ne se pose pas à mon sens, c'est intrusif 
C'est une question assez stressante je trouve en +


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

J'ai vraiment l'impression que cette petite ne pourra pas s'adapter, du moins pour le moment, à votre rythme. J'ai un peu le même à la maison, qui dort par petites siestes, quand on dépasse l'heure c'est un miracle. Par contre tous les jours vers 11h15 il dort, c'est son rythme, donc clairement je n'aurai pas pu prendre de périsco avec lui. La principale raison des parents qui choisissent une ass mat c'est pour être au plus proche du rythme et des besoins de leur enfant, donc je trouve moi aussi un peu violent d'imposer à un parent un rythme de réveil le matin alors qu'ils sont chez eux et que c'est leur propre enfant, ils s'adaptent sans doute à eux et à elle. Je pense que vous avez eu de la chance de tomber sur des enfants qui arrivaient à s'adapter à votre rythme à chaque fois, mais voilà, chaque enfant est unique et certains ne rentrent pas dans le moule, donc il n'y a pas 10 000 solutions (étant donné que vous semblez déjà avoir "tout essayé") : soit on accepte et on s'adapte à l'enfant, soit on démissionne pour éviter le burn-out et les conflits avec les parents.

Mais j'ai l'impression qu'au fond de vous, vous savez ce que vous devez faire, et que vous avez seulement un besoin de réassurance. Démissionner ne fait pas de nous de mauvaises ass mat. Bon courage à vous.


----------



## Emily (16 Décembre 2022)

piwonski a dit: 


> Vous demandez aux parents le matin "à quelle heure s'est réveillé votre fille?"
> Les profs à l'école nous le demande ? Non...
> C'est une question qui ne se pose pas à mon sens, c'est intrusif
> C'est une question assez stressante je trouve en +


Non je ne demande rien du tout.
Le parent me dit a quelle ils l'ont réveillé !


----------



## liline17 (16 Décembre 2022)

ben, quand même, pour une enfant si petite, c'est normal de savoir si elle a bien dormi et jusqu'à quelle heure, ça fait parti des transmissions, souvent les parents me le disent d'eux même, je pose rarement la question.
c'est normal que les profs ne le demandent pas à l'école, ils n'ont pas des bébés de 13 mois en accueil. Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable et 
arrêter de tout décortiquer comme ça


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil, le matin je fais les transmissions avec les parents, et ils me disent pour le réveil afin que je puisse adapter dans la journée.
Si un enfant a mal dormi ou s'est réveillé plus tôt par exemple, je sais qu'il existe d'être grognon et fatigué plus tôt, et cela me permet de m'adapter 😃


----------



## B29 (16 Décembre 2022)

@piwonski 
Pour moi, ce n'est pas intrusif de demander à quelle heure un enfant se réveille le matin. 
Tous les jours, je demande aux parents si leur enfant a bien dormi et souvent ils me disent l'heure de son réveil sans que je demande.
Cela nous permet de savoir si les enfants auront besoin d'une sieste le matin ou éventuellement d'avancer l'heure du repas du midi.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

piwonski a dit: 


> Vous demandez aux parents le matin "à quelle heure s'est réveillé votre fille?"
> Les profs à l'école nous le demande ? Non...
> C'est une question qui ne se pose pas à mon sens, c'est intrusif
> C'est une question assez stressante je trouve en +


bonjour,
  l'école n'accueille pas les enfants de 13 mois  l'accueil n'est pas le même 

quand ils sont bébés on se doit d'avoir un suivit pour mieux comprendre le comportement de  l'enfant pendant la journée,il faut pas prendre ça comme une intrusion cela s'appelle une transmission ,tout comme l'assmat va à son tour donné toutes les infos du rythme de la journée aux parents le soir.

Si l'enfant montre des signes de fatigue le matin (par exemple) ou a un comportement anormal, on doit avoir un max d'infos pour une évaluation , est ce dû à son levé tôt? ou couve t'il quelques chose? on travaille avec des bébés qui ne s'exprime pas encore on se fis à l'observation donc c'est important les transmissions pour aidé le parent avec son enfant le soir et la nuit  mais aussi aidé l'assistante maternelle la journée


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Décembre 2022)

"Vous demandez aux parents le matin "à quelle heure s'est réveillé votre fille?"
Les profs à l'école nous le demande ? Non...
C'est une question qui ne se pose pas à mon sens, c'est intrusif"

Intrusif ??? Non, ça fait partie des transmissions parents > assmat le matin, pour que nounou adapte au mieux possible le déroulé de la journée de l'enfant.
De même que nous faisons notre "rapport" de la journée chez nounou le soir pour que le parent adapte la "soirée" de son enfant... (si peu dormi, peu mangé...).


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait rien n'est intrusif on accueille des enfants le matin et si l'enfant a fait le cirque dans la nuit pour X raison on aime bien le savoir mon dernier petit a eu des soucis de sommeil chez lui la maman me le disait d'office et de toute façon on connait nos petits donc si à telle heure il "tombe" de sommeil alors qu'habituellement il "pète" le feu on se pose des questions non ? ou alors on s'en fiche ... et j'ai fait pendant de nombreuses années du périscolaire Meli Melo et les petits prennent le rythme rapidement et je n'ai JAMAIS eu de soucis avec çà ... les enfants s'adaptent très bien ici c'est moi qui gère(gérait disons à 15 jours de la retraite !) et pas le contraire et cela ne fait pas de moi une mauvaise ass mat bien au contraire ... il suffit de dire au premier entretien notre fonctionnement et si le PE ne "veut" rien savoir et bien on ne signe pas ! ils savent qu'on ne touche pas à mon ORGANISTION et qu'il faut me faire CONFIANCE mes 2 mots fétiches qui ne m'ont jamais quittés ... ce travail est déjà assez contraignant du fait de certaines interdictions ... alors stop !


----------



## incognito (16 Décembre 2022)

exactement, les parents connaissent le rythme de mes journées, les heures de sieste pour TOUT le monde (sauf tout petit évidemment)
le matin, je demande comment s'est passée la nuit (ce matin, un loulou a eu la nuit agitée, je sais que la sieste sera longue et je devrai le réveillé pour son départ.
Et en regardant mon autre grand, qui baille déjà, je me dis que papa ne m'a pas tout dit..... et je sais qu'il va être super ronchon ce matin


----------



## Elido (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Emily, je comprends tout à fait ton problème,d'autant que les 3 enfants que j'accueille sont en mini-dortoir puisqu'ils dorment dans lz même chambre. Je préviens les parents de ça. S'il y a 1 enfant qui a 1 rythme bien différent, il dort dans le séjour-cuisine près de moi. Dans tous les cas, si tu n'as pas l'adhésion et la coopération pour aider l'enfant, c'est comme pour l'acquisition de la propreté ça ne marche pas. Peut-être peux-tu tenter 1 entretien avec les parents disant que l'enfant montre 1 désarroi, que tu ne peux pas reglr seule et voir 1 médecin. Courage à toi. Odile


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Emily,
Je comprends parfaitement ta situation. Si les parents ne font pas un travail de leur côté, ça ne changera jamais. Tu peux aussi en parler avec ta puéricultrice référente de la PMI, elle te proposera peut-être des solutions ( que tu as déjà essayé surement) et dans ce cas-là, si la garde n'est plus possible pour toi, je pense que le mieux pour toi, la petite, et les autres enfants que tu gardes et qui subissent, c'est d'arrêter le contrat avec eux, c'est le dernier recours on va dire.


----------



## Emily (16 Décembre 2022)

Ce matin la maman en arrivant me dit "j'ai réveillée plus tôt la petite si ça peut aider à passer une meilleure journée ☺️"

Effectivement sieste de 1 heure ce matin, une petite fille au top lorsqu'elle s'est réveillée : souriante, rire et nous avons pu faire beaucoup de choses.
Aucuns cris et pas du tout ronchon.

Ce midi repas parfait, elle a dévoré 😆
Ensuite sieste de 1h 25 👍

Résultat une petite fille sereine, qui rigole et s'intéresse à ce que je lui propose.

Ce soir transmission au papa.
Je croise les doigts pour que ça fonctionne comme ça.


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Enfin !! J'espère que les parents ne vont pas changer cette nouvelle habitude, il faut l'adopter et ils verront par eux même que leur fille se porte de mieux en mieux ... Courage Emily ! C'est toujours mieux quand les parents se ressaisissent que de devoir arrêter avec eux.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Emily une lueur de LUCIDITé chez cette maman enfin !!! ... et comme on dit "pourvu que çà dure" !!! je vous le souhaite pour le bien être de cette petite de vous-même et aussi des petits copains copines !!!


----------



## piwonski (16 Décembre 2022)

En fait
Je voulais dire que ce qui se passe au domicile de l'enfant ne me regarde pas
Donc, oui, si les parents me transmettent des infos, je les écoute 
Il y a des parents qui ne font pas de transmissions, j'accepte, je ne les force pas
Si j'ai un problème urgent avec l'enfant dans la journée, je les contacte
Je fais partie de celles qui laissent tranquille les parents du matin au soir sans à devoir les questionner en permanence 
Et ce n'est pas du je m'en foutisme à mon sens 
J'ai eu une formation avec une EJE justement sur le sujet des transmissions
Les transmissions "il a fait caca, pipi, bien dormi" c'est pesant à entendre pour beaucoup 
Nous ne sommes pas à l'hôpital, les enfants que nous accueillons sont censés être en bonne santé 
Pourquoi souvent ce besoin de tout savoir ce qui se passe chez l'enfant à son propre domicile ? 
Je parle bien de ceux qui n'ont pas de PAI pour maladie chronique, handicap, autisme ou autre 
@Emily Si vous avez tout essayé et que vous ne supportez plus cette situation, ne vous épuisez pas plus 🙏


----------



## B29 (17 Décembre 2022)

@piwonski 
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.
Pour moi, les transmissions sont très importantes. Savoir si l'enfant a fait caca, c'est important. J'ai une petite qui est souvent constipée. Les parents me disent si elle a été à la selle depuis la veille ou le week-end. C'est du bon sens. Et demander telle chose concernant l'enfant à son domicile si c'est les parents qui nous le disent je ne vois pas où est le mal.
Laissez les parents tranquilles le matin ou le soir, si poser telles questions au sujet de leur enfant leur posent problème ? Ou va t'on....
Je pense que les parents apprécient de voir une assistante maternelle s'intéressait au bien-être de leur petit.
Et si j''avais été  employeur, j'aurai apprécié que mon assistante maternelle me pose des questions et je me serais pas sentie " espionnée". C'est ça aussi être professionnelle.


----------



## fanny35 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
"Les transmissions ont pour objectif de mieux connaître l'enfant afin d'assurer une continuité entre la maison et le lieu d'accueil".
C'est ce que j'ai appris en cours et vu en crèche .
Pour moi, nous sommes là pour prendre le relai des parents, donc à ce titre il est normal qu'ils nous informent de ce qui peut impacter l'accueil et la santé (sommeil, repas, etc...)
Le matin je demande si tout va bien, comment s'est passée la nuit, le repas...
pour pouvoir m'adapter au mieux à l'enfant si quelque chose a changé par rapport à ses habitudes.
Je reste centrée sur l'enfant, bien sûr, je ne demande pas aux parents de me raconter leur week-end 😉

C'est comme cela que je procède, mais chacun(e) a sa façon de faire, je ne me permettrais pas de juger celles qui n'en font pas 😄


----------

